# The End of Gun Control



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

Got 3D Printer?? :whistling:

This might be giving folks at DoJ & ATF nightmares:

"So, can you print a gun? Yep, you can and that’s exactly what somebody with the alias “HaveBlue” did.

To be accurate, HaveBlue didn’t print an entire gun, he printed a “receiver” for an AR-15 (better known as the military’s M16) at a cost of about $30 worth of materials. The receiver is, in effect, the framework of a gun and holds the barrel and all of the other parts in place. It’s also the part of the gun that is technically, according to US law, the actual gun and carries the serial number. When the weapon was assembled with the printed receiver HaveBlue reported he fired 200 rounds and it operated perfectly."


http://www.forbes.com/sites/markgibbs/2012/07/28/the-end-of-gun-control/

jj - you need one of these 3D printers that can work with metal! We could make all sorts of great stuff! :thumbsup:


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

I had never heard of a 3 d printer so I did some research. That is some of the most fascinating technology that I have ever seen that is so totally awesome . Look it up on youtube


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

Then I guess you can make the parts to make it a FULL AUTO with a nice silencer for it???? :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

They are working on technology overseas to "Print" new organs for people. Need a kidney transplant? No problem, just gives us a week kind stuff.


----------

